# cruze 1,4T only got vaccum no boost ?!?!?? need help plz



## sebasterdie (Sep 7, 2013)

i have installed boost gauge yesterday...
cut the famous rubber hose black with green stripe underneath intake manifold....(hear air vaccum when i make the cut)
-when i start the car its goes 15 psi in vaccum
-when i rev the motor vaccum is topping to 20 psi and stay at this point (ive do a steet run too)
-stop completely the engine and its stay to 20 psi vaccum
- the only way to drop to zero is unplug the hose


i think its the gauge is faulty but..want to know your experience before order new gauge
its marshall brand 


all you help will be appreciated


----------



## Nosman (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like you cut in on the other side of a check valve.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to the correct section.


----------

